
Abusing my friend's emotional turmoil for science - JasonCEC
https://gastrograph.com/blogs/gastronexus/emotional-turmoil.html
======
JasonCEC
I'm the author of this post and the CEO of Analytical Flavor Systems - I'm
happy to answer any questions!

